# Advice on coccidia prevention for ND kids



## Paul Randall

Looking to see what meds, and at what age to give ND kids for coccidia prevention? Corid for prevention or is there something better and at what age do you do a prevention drench? Thanks guys!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Toltrazuril starting about 2 or 3 weeks old. 1ml x5lbs oral every 21 days till about 6 months old.


----------



## SalteyLove

I use Toltrazuril but I only give it once at about 4 weeks of age and then again at weaning if they are being sold to a new home (high stress)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

SalteyLove said:


> I use Toltrazuril but I only give it once at about 4 weeks of age and then again at weaning if they are being sold to a new home (high stress)


Stupid question just popped into my head. Ignore that one.lol The breeder I was being mentored by gave me those directions, is there a reason she said to give every 21 days, that you feel would not be needed? I didn't follow up but twice, I was just passing on my instructions.


----------



## SalteyLove

Dwarf Dad said:


> Stupid question just popped into my head. Ignore that one.lol The breeder I was being mentored by gave me those directions, is there a reason she said to give every 21 days, that you feel would not be needed? I didn't follow up but twice, I was just passing on my instructions.


Yes the 21 day sequence is a common recommendation based on the life cycle of coccidia.

It "feels" like overkill to me. Plus there is no way in heck I'm catching my 15-25 wild pasture and dam raised kids every 3 weeks, nevermind the expense. But for folks with small numbers of tame kids that are kept in small crowded areas, I don't think it is a bad recommendation. My goats range a very large area so the chances of coccidia are less.


----------



## Jessica84

I think what dwarf dad does is the most common. 
I do 3 weeks and 6 weeks and then they get medicated feed. Same as salteylove, my keepers and ones I sell private get hit again when sold/ weaned. But I still have a good handful of kids that end up as dinner so I want that toltrzuril well out of their system before then.


----------



## toth boer goats

I do corid every 21 days as a prevention, starting a 1 month old.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Kids can be started for cocci prevention on this herbal formula, and for treatment I like this formula (it works fast).

THEY DO WORK, unlike most other natural formulas I have used each of these successfully and easily.


----------



## Paul Randall

Thank you for the dosing information everyone! Going to look into the toltrazuril and see how that works!


----------



## ArcticExile

toth boer goats said:


> I do corid every 21 days as a prevention, starting a 1 month old.


I only have Corid available. My kids are just over 8 pounds at 4 weeks old today. What would be the prevention protocol for them? How much liquid corid, how often, and how to administer. I'm new to all this.


----------



## Paul Randall

Before I started using the toltrazuril, my vet recommended 1.5 ml of corid orally for 5 days for a 10lb kid. I must say, I ordered the toltrazuril off of the horseprerace.com website and gave it at 4 weeks and 1 day before going to new home. Also started feeding Kent show and grow medicated goat feed in combination at 4 weeks. Not a single case of diarrhea or sickness.


----------



## ArcticExile

Thanks for that info!


----------



## toth boer goats

_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water.... 
Or the Pre mixed- Shake well before use.
solution give as follows
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days

20% Powdered mixture: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mix solution well. Shake well before use.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days_


----------



## ArcticExile

Paul Randall said:


> Before I started using the toltrazuril, my vet recommended 1.5 ml of corid orally for 5 days for a 10lb kid. I must say, I ordered the toltrazuril off of the horseprerace.com website and gave it at 4 weeks and 1 day before going to new home. Also started feeding Kent show and grow medicated goat feed in combination at 4 weeks. Not a single case of diarrhea or sickness.


Is this for prevention or treatment?


----------



## ArcticExile

toth boer goats said:


> I do corid every 21 days as a prevention, starting a 1 month old.


How much do you give them as preventative and do you just syringe it in their mouths if they aren't drinking much water? I'm seeing different information and no vet to ask.


----------



## ArcticExile

T


toth boer goats said:


> _Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
> Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water....
> Or the Pre mixed- Shake well before use.
> solution give as follows
> then dose it at ...
> 30cc per 100lbs
> 15cc per 50lbs
> 7.5 per 25 lbs
> treat individually for 5 days
> 
> 20% Powdered mixture: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
> Mix solution well. Shake well before use.
> then dose it at ...
> 30cc per 100lbs
> 15cc per 50lbs
> 7.5 per 25 lbs
> and so on
> treat individually for 5 days_


thank you


----------



## ArcticExile

I gave them their first dose today following the dilution directions and dosage recommendations based on weight, so about 2.5cc for each kid via syringe. I’m not noticing a problem yet other than the droppings being stickier and softer the last few days but am leaving town for 14 days and have people caring for the kids. I’m concerned they won’t notice a problem if one develops while I’m gone so thought a preventative might be a good idea. Thank you both for all your help.


----------



## Paul Randall

No problem, I’m sure your kids will be fine while your away! I use the toltrazuril as a preventative but you can use it for active symptoms as well. The difference between it and Chris is that I kills all life stages of Cocci, whew as corid only kills a specific life stage, which is why they recommend a 5 day drench. The toltrazuril would just need to be given orally once and then again in 21 days to make sure you got it all for goats with active symptoms. If you order some before next years kidding just give it once at 4 weeks and again at 8 and you shouldn’t have problem.


----------



## toth boer goats

Give the same as treatment and individually to each one.


----------



## pwesthuis

SalteyLove said:


> I use Toltrazuril but I only give it once at about 4 weeks of age and then again at weaning if they are being sold to a new home (high stress)


Are you using the 5% from prerace thanks


----------



## SalteyLove

pwesthuis said:


> Are you using the 5% from prerace thanks


Yes that's right. Either PreRace or Racehorse Meds websites


----------



## Paul Randall

Speaking of horse prerace, coincidentally they just sent me and email this morning saying they are now offering a 2.5% toltrazuril solution now. Used the 5% from them last year and it worked fine on my kids. Anyone know what the dosing difference/ effectiveness of the lesser percentage stuff would be yet?


----------



## pwesthuis

Paul Randall said:


> Speaking of horse prerace, coincidentally they just sent me and email this morning saying they are now offering a 2.5% toltrazuril solution now. Used the 5% from them last year and it worked fine on my kids. Anyone know what the dosing difference/ effectiveness of the lesser percentage stuff would be yet?


It doesn't work for cats that all it says on the website


----------



## Paul Randall

pwesthuis said:


> It doesn't work for cats that all it says on the website


Interesting, hopefully we can get some more info on it, for now I will still use the 5%


----------



## SalteyLove

Wait it says the 2.5% doesn't work for cats or Toltrazuril overall? I've had really good results using the 5% on kittens I foster for a shelter


----------



## goathiker

The 2.5% is for chickens. You would have to give twice as much to goats.


----------



## Paul Randall

goathiker said:


> The 2.5% is for chickens. You would have to give twice as much to goats.


Thank you for the information!! I have been wondering about it!!


----------

